#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  wat vinden jullie van mijn racken/desk

## Timo Beckman

,.,.,.,.,.,.

----------


## relax

Als ik alles lees, dan merk ik een berg plezier. Eigenlijk ben ik daarom ook maar serieus begonnen met geluid. 
Het grote verschil is dat ik nu alles nog in een flinke MPV kan vervoeren, maar dat zit er bij jou niet meer in denk ik  :Cool: . 

Reactie op de spullen die ik zie: erg netjes en toch wel een reden voor een permanente glimlach lijkt me.

Verdere oordelen kan ik als beginner niet geven, behalve dat het me nu eigenlijk wel interesseert hoe je tot dit alles bent gekomen.

----------


## Outline

Nee Mac, je mag niks zeggen over de laatste foto!...  :Wink:

----------


## jack

:Big Grin: Jammer van die laatste foto :Big Grin: 

De rest toppie!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik mis alleen wat Behringer... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 

Goed bezig Timo!

----------


## gertgeluid

Dat dynamics rack is gewoon porno. I like it  :Smile:

----------


## Timo Beckman

,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.

----------


## stefan90kauw

> Alles past trouwens nog steeds in een ford transit (net maar het past)



Lowl... Met de trekhaak slepend over het asfalt? :P

Het ziet er echt super netjes uit! Ga zo door zou ik zeggen!


Wat heb jij eigenlijk als weergave systeem?

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Dat ziet er goed uit!
Keep up the good work!

----------


## kees22

ziet er zeer strak uit gewoon ubergeil

uit pure interesse, je hebt uitgebreid panels achter je midas gebouwd
kan je hier verder toelichting op geven???

----------


## Timo Beckman

,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.

----------


## kees22

dus deze zitten gewoon parallel met de kanelen op je mengtafel???

----------


## Timo Beckman

,.,.,.,.,.,.,.

----------


## joe

> ik ben een beetje lui dus......



I know  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Heel mooi setje Timo.
Wanneer gaan we weer een keertje met sim 3 spelen, tis alweer een tijdje geleden.

Groeten,
Marco

----------


## Timo Beckman

,.,.,.,.,.,.m.

----------


## joe

off topic: Hmm... Je hebt gelijk, ik was heeel blij met je, rondje volgspots in de arena is geen pretje  :Frown: 

Volgende week heb ik meer tijd, ik mail je wel even.


on topic: Wat doe je met 2 londons in je rack (1 pa, 1 monitors!?!?!?)

----------


## Timo Beckman

,.,.,.,.,.,.

----------


## Martin-vdB

> ... die grijns is er moeilijk af te slaan ...



Jij? Met een grijns???  :Wink: 

Nee, zonder gekheid, ik heb wel eens een paar keer met je spullen gewerkt en iemand kan zeggen wat hij/zij wil, je spullen zijn wél prima in orde.


Groeten,
Martin

----------


## Timo Beckman

,.,.,.,.,.,.

----------


## MarkRombouts

> Effe kijken wat voor recties ik hier op krijg .



Ik zou de BSS Opal EQ toch willen vervangen door een beter exemplaar, bijvoorbeeld BSS FCS960 of Klark DN360 oid. Ik vind dat duidelijk het minste product in je racken. De rest is gewoon topklasse materiaal !! Lijkt mij zonde op dan zo'n EQ te gebruiken.

----------


## Timo Beckman

.,.,.,.,.,.,.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik heb laatst de interface van theater zuidplein in Rotterdam mogen gebruiken voor een voorstelling daar. Deze is nog op basis van de Soundweb 9088. Ik vond dit al een zeer gebruiksvriendelijk systeem. Je kunt allerlei belangrijke aanpassingen zelf snel en overzichtelijk doen. In de meeste theaters waar ik ben geweest tot nu toe is de soundweb afgeschermd, wordt eenmaal ingesteld en verder niet meer aangepast per voorstelling, eigenlijk wel heel erg jammer van zo'n mooi systeem.

Ik heb begrepen dat de Blu's nog beter zijn geworden. Ik zit er zelf ook aan te denken een dergelijk systeem aan te schaffen, voor mij zou een eenvoudig 8 in 8 uit systeem voorlopig voldoende zijn. Ik denk dus aan de 3088 of de Blu 16 interface.

----------


## berolios

> Ik zou de BSS Opal EQ toch willen vervangen door een beter exemplaar, bijvoorbeeld BSS FCS960 of Klark DN360 oid. Ik vind dat duidelijk het minste product in je racken. De rest is gewoon topklasse materiaal !! Lijkt mij zonde op dan zo'n EQ te gebruiken.



Hier kan ik het wel mee eens zijn. Ik snap dat je je systeem EQ in je processor maakt, da's ook niet meer dan logisch, maar je eindsignaal gaat wel nog altijd door die Opal EQ en dat is inderdaad eigenlijk zonde in dit geval. Een DN370 zou mijn suggestie zijn, erg muzikale en goede EQ. Eigenlijk zou je voor de gein eens een A/B tje moeten doen met jouw Opal en een 370, kijken of dat openvallende monden verschil uitmaakt of niet... wel een goed PA-tje uitzoeken ;-)... het zullen vooral nuance verschillen zijn die je merkt, zeker als je maar een paar bandjes aanraakt, maar toch misschien eens het proberen waard. Hey, je moet toch ergens kritiek op hebben, toch :Stick Out Tongue: ?

Effe een vraag: Als je je Opal uit zet, wordt het signaal dan hard doorgelust naar de uitgang met een relais? Zoja, dan kun je op deze manier natuurlijk ook effe checken hoeveel invloed die unit op het eindsignaal heeft. 

Die Oram comps zou ik wel eens willen proberen, waar gebruik je die meestal op? Heb je zelf ook mics/ infra/ bekabeling en zo, of huur je dat ook in?

Maar een mooi setje kerel! Ik ben persoonlijk niet heel erg fan van een Verona, maar het is wel goed voor elkaar allemaal. En ik neem aan dat jij vrijwel de enige bent die hiermee op pad mag (van jou ;-) ), dus het blijft ook voor elkaar... dat is ook van zeer grote waarde! Geef mij maar een goede huistech met spullen die misschien niet helemaal je-van-het zijn, maar wel goed voor elkaar dan een mongool met top-materiaal dat houwtje-touwtje aan elkaar vast zit !! (en we weten allemaal dat die laatste categorie ook bestaat !!)

Cheers!!

----------


## Timo Beckman

,,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,

----------


## berolios

> Qua eq die zit na de masters . Een v/d redenen is dat ik af en toe nog al eens problemen heb gehad met master inserts (allen&heath soundcraft)



Kun je dit toelichten? Ik persoonlijk altijd een sterke voorkeur voor de main EQ netjes op de insert (vooral ook als je matrixen op de tafel gebruikt).





> En momentueel werkt hij prima dus voorlopig blijft die er nog in. A/B vergelijking op eq's prima plan hangen we er meteen sim aan dan zien we ook fase end. Zeg maar waarneer dan kijk ik of ik kan . Het is de laatste tijd een beetje druk. Het zijn trouwens geen orbans maar oram comp. kun je bijna overal voor misbruiken . zang drums bas gitaren ac. gedoe what ever



Ik heb (helaas) geen DN370 voor je, heb alleen maar snoepgoed dat PA bedrijven en clubs niet standaard in hun racks hebben ;-). Och ja, wat liggen we hier ook te zeuren, het ziet er toch netjes uit ! En een zack zou ik inderdaad ook niet heel blij mee zijn... tsja... wat een boer niet kent...

Cheers !

----------


## Timo Beckman

,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.

----------


## MarkRombouts

> Het grootste gedeelte eq ik momentueel vanuit de bss blu80's. De graphic is meer om kleine aanpassingen te doen en omdat de meeste engineers hetzij niet bekend zijn met de interface die ik geprogrameerd heb voor de blu80 of het niet zien zitten om het geluid met een labtop aan te passen . 
> Effe een off topic vraag zijn er hier mensen die met de bss blu80/32 hebben gewerkt ? Zo ja wat vonden jullie ervan ?



Timo zou je eens een file kunnen laten zien van de software, hoe ziet alles eruit, zoals jij het gebruikt. Ik ben zelf ook wat aan het stoeien in Londen Architect, maar kom er nog niet echt aan uit een logische user interface te maken, waarin alle zaken snel aan te passen zijn op locatie. Dit moet wel kunnen lijkt mij toch.

----------


## Timo Beckman

,..,..,,.,..,.,.,..,

----------


## Gast1401081

> Mail mij even je e-mail adres hetzij via deze site (ik heb gezocht naar hoe maar zie t effe nniet) of stuur een mail naar Ik mail je het basis design wat ik het laatste jaar heb gebruikt .( de interface is ongeveer 2,5 mb ) of bel even of laat een bericht achter op mijn space . Mijn andere e-mail houdt ik even voor me ivm spam



gooi datr mailadres er straks ff weer uit, tenzij je een kilo spam-bits per uur binnen wilt trekken

----------


## Elmo

> Ik heb een aantal keren in duitsland problemen gehad met een K3 (?) en een k1 op tour met div theater gezelschappen die te herlijden waren tot insert problemen.(een typisch geval van onderhoud binnen een bedrijf wat later falliet is gegaan. Delta had altijd problemen met onderhoud) Uitval 1 kant v/d pa af en toe .Was behoorlijk iritant. En dit probleem ben ik ook een paar keer tegen gekomen op A&H
> Die zEck is best ok maar idd wat een .... niet kent dat vreet ie niet.
> NB het matrixen doe ik momentueel al via de bssen L/R gaat het soundweb in en van daar uit naar alles waar het heen moet. Alleen het sub stuur ik los aan indien mogelijk




waren dat Landgraf tourtjes Timo?
Sekretarinnen, in 80 tagen um die welt, satchmo, 100 jahre reveu, enzovoorts

----------


## Timo Beckman

.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.

----------


## Elmo

> Dat waren idd landgraff tourtjes. Beter gezegd Highway to hell (de autobhan in dit geval) Hoezoo lotgenoot? 
> Sekretarinnen was er een van de zomer van antwerpen ook.



 
nee gelukkig niet, wanneer heb jij die tourtjes gedaan? 

ik gok op die Landgraf Tourtjes:
K3/K1
BSS Soundweb
Yamaha SPX990
Gates en compressors Drawmer of BSS

4x MSL3
2x 650R2
2x EV Sx100
hotspots

standaard simpel micro pakket

----------


## Timo Beckman

.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.

----------


## Elmo

kan je hiero nog prive berichten sturen? zo ja stuur me even een berichtje Timo

----------


## Timo Beckman

.,.,.,.,.,.,.,

----------


## SM

[quote=Timo Beckman;474437]Effe kijken wat voor recties ik hier op krijg . Dit is een onderdeel van mijn spullen . Gaarne opmerkingen hier over . De achterkant v/d racken maak ik bij de eerst volgende gelegenheid weer foto's van ./quote]

Fijne racken, maar belangijker was: je had je shit eigenlijk altijd wel voor elkaar. :-) Volgende keer niet zo'n verbaasd gezicht trekken hoor als je iemand tegenkomt die de opal op bypass zet en in de BSS EQ-ed :-)

Die Oram dingen waren trouwens bijzonder smaakvol!

Greetz!
SM (In lage tent op plein ergens in het zuiden dacht ik (Veldhoven??))

----------


## Timo Beckman

.....,.,.,.

----------


## Elmo

> Welk bandje deed je eigenlijk?
> MZzl Timo




ik had je alweer terug gemaild ophetzelfde adres waar jou mailtje vandaan kwam :Smile:

----------


## Timo Beckman

................

----------


## Timo Beckman

...............

----------


## Whitefarmer

Dat ziet er een stuk compacter uit dan vorig jaar in Waalwijk!

----------


## Timo Beckman

................

----------


## djberjo

> Zo ziet het er nu uit
> Rack all in 1 case 3.jpg - Windows Live




Ziet er netje uit, Welk programma/apparaat is dat met dat computerscherm?

----------


## Timo Beckman

.................

----------

